# highschool action of eric gordon vs mike conley and greg oden



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

highlight reel

shot over oden

eric blocks a shot

yeah oden dominated and surprisingly enough the team with the two top 10 drafts picks beat the team with one top 10 draft pick but you still have to see this vid. shows good highlights of all three players

enjoy.

EDIT:

might as well throw in this vid as well

slow motion dunk (unrelated game)

crossover to the three pointer


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That block was real nice.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> That block was real nice.



he really displayed some quickness on that play. he was only a few feet away from the guy who threw the pass and then he somehow was able to get to the ball still


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

http://www.basketballforum.com/big-...ol-game-ft-3-big-10-recruites-vid-inside.html

^^^ 

I doubt it works anymore, but whenever I go home I could re upload. It's another North Central vs. Lawrence North game. Has some sick EJ footage.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah i couldnt get any of them to work... thanks anyways dude


----------

